# Rbp Scratching On Rocks And Gravel?



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

is it a bad thing that they are doing this? ive heard it could be from a parasite.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

it could be a parasite, but typically is from high ammonia or poor water quality. What are your water parameters?


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

i can not afford a test kit my lps does it free i wont be able to check till tuesday so ill let you know then sorry i just did a huge waterchange like a week ago tho roughly 75% because tank was really dirty and my pleco's decided to burry some left over beef under the gravel all gone now tho


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds indeed like a waterproblem.
You really need to get yourself a testkit...


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

i cant afford one atm but ill get water checked tomorrow night when iam at my lps


----------

